# DS #2704: Disgaea DS (USA)



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3716^^


----------



## JPH (Sep 24, 2008)

Xenophobia doing very well with USA releases this week.


----------



## Joey R. (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow... this is like the fourth RPG in a week, and all worth checking! Too bad I don't have enough time to try them all right now


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 24, 2008)

This is the all-time best DS month of the century.


----------



## Shichibukai (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay nice but i discoverd it 10 min ago before post


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 24, 2008)

Already getting it


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> Yay nice but i discoverd it 10 min ago before post




lol Everyone discovered it, just shaun beat everyone to it.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Sep 24, 2008)

DEAR GOD YES. I've been waiting for this, I did nothing today to not miss it.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopefully works immediately on the CycloDS


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 24, 2008)

have the ps2 version
"have" the psp version
should i "get" this?

this is the same but downsized(sound other stuff) as the PSP version?


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Xenophobia doing very well with USA releases this week.



is that soppose to be sarcasem or something?


----------



## Matsuki (Sep 24, 2008)

This is just SO great!
The funniest game I've ever played, the best strategy-rpg, too.
A must have, I remember running to the store on the premiere day!
Just go get it.


----------



## Shichibukai (Sep 24, 2008)

alredy got it downloaded at 20 kb per second WtF?


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 24, 2008)

GameSoulXIII said:
			
		

> This is the all-time best DS month of the century.



I second that. At least 4 good games dumped in the short space of about 7 days. x_x This is such an amazing month for the DS. xD


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 24, 2008)

One awesome game after the other! *w00000hhh0000!*
I love floods^^


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

looks cool. R4 conformation?


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 24, 2008)

/gasm

now I'm just waiting for Rhapsody


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm getting only a black screen on R4


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 24, 2008)

So many epic DS games out!


I can't wait to play this,I remember having the PS2 version(Hour of darkness) but didn't get that far into it.


----------



## ECJanga (Sep 24, 2008)

First we are left in the drought like a desert and now it's likes we hit an oasis where we are treated like kings.

Kirby Super Stars Ultra
Sonic Chronicles
Disgae DS

All in 1 day


----------



## Shichibukai (Sep 24, 2008)

For me it works on R4


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 24, 2008)

Really? What setup are you using? 
I've got yasus hacked 1.18 firmware


----------



## kevenka (Sep 24, 2008)

*woot*


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Good God -- the hits just keep on comin'! No time to play all these games. Not that I'm complaining, but it's like being at a buffet and not having enough room on my plate to try everything that looks good.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow good things happen when im in school XD


----------



## Cithalo (Sep 24, 2008)

Where is the wi-fi seal? T.T


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 24, 2008)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> have the ps2 version
> "have" the psp version
> should i "get" this?
> 
> this is the same but downsized(sound other stuff) as the PSP version?


should be more like the opposite.
from what i heard they took the psp game, added some chars and features, and ported it to the DS.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 24, 2008)

So has anyone patched in the Japanese voices yet?  Not that I don't care for the English voices, but still.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone with an R4 who has this working, what setup do you have?
I'm trying to figure out just why mine isn't working and I only get black screens.


----------



## JamieA119 (Sep 24, 2008)

R4 works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Anyone with an R4 who has this working, what setup do you have?
> I'm trying to figure out just why mine isn't working and I only get black screens.



I have the normal R4 1.18 firmware with unpatched ROM.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 24, 2008)

I love how it has a clock and battery meter.  Not enough games put these little touches for the benefit of the user.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck yesss!! I'm happy. Right before I'm heading to school too! I'm gonna get this while I commute down to school. Awesomeee.


----------



## Matsuki (Sep 24, 2008)

As for the WiFi it's local only, sorry.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Z0mg! 97 Users are viewing this!


----------



## da_head (Sep 24, 2008)

goddamnit!!! too many games so little time. i haven't been able to touch my ds for weeks now! well at least i'll have a lot to do during the inevitable game drought that's gonna come up.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never played Disgaea, is it any good?


----------



## PKInferno (Sep 24, 2008)

game works on R4 firmware 1.18 (untrimmed rom) for me. pretty neat game, my 1st time with the series so I'll see how it goes


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 24, 2008)

Item world, grind grind grind...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 24, 2008)

good game but i wonder when we can undub this though


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 24, 2008)

it a game that can last a VERY long time
max level is 
NOT 99
NOT 999
BUT 9999
super high stats (over 10k+) and damage(do 10k+ and not die)
crazy attacks
you can get to lvl 9999 many time(with the SAME char) by going back to level 1(still have all skills) and get strong at level 9999 
funny item names
Item world:new map ever time you do it


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, this game is the shit! Would be all over this if it wasn't for having over 200 hours on the PSP version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Btw, the DS version does indeed have downsampled music and graphics., but they also added some small features. Too bad the PSP glitches aren't present in this version


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2008)

I prefer the PSP version - the camera on the DS version is too zoomed in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And pixelly


----------



## Anakir (Sep 24, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I've never played Disgaea, is it any good?



This is a remake of the first Disgaea game, so if you start now, you won't miss anything. And hell yes, it's good. I'd recommend it to anyone. You can put so many hours into this game and still love it. You may have heard, but it's a really opened game. Max level is 9999. What kind of rpg games have a max level of 9999? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can customize features like make your enemies stronger and stuff too. There's a lot to list, but you can just fidget with it to see if you like it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 24, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> I love how it has a clock and battery meter.  Not enough games put these little touches for the benefit of the user.


Oh wow, that's pretty neat.  

Getting and will report back on whether or not it works on the M3 Perfect SD.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 24, 2008)

*drowns*
so is this like FFTA?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

I must admit, I've never played  Disgaea, and I'm very happy to  try it out, I hope I'll like it..

This is indeed, very interesting week with english releases..


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sets aside hundreds of hours to play this game*



*...again*


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 24, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> *drowns*
> so is this like FFTA?


Kinda.  Generics are actually generic, and the only skills you can learn are those from weapons.  But it's still a pretty neat system and stands alone from FFT's as a whole.  I consider it harder than FFT too.


----------



## dib (Sep 24, 2008)

It's only 64MB?  Even less once trimmed, obviously.  That's not very impressive, most good games in this category are at least 128.  World Destruction is helping raise the bar to 256.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 24, 2008)

Why would you judge anything by the size? SNES RPGs are like 32mbit and everyone loves those apparently


----------



## Matsuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Did the PSP version on which this is based included any system changes from Disgaea 2?
I'm asking about the cleric getting hp from healing, not only killing enemies.


----------



## Wanted (Sep 24, 2008)

Too late sorry. 300hrs on PS2 and then played the PSP one until half way through as Etna. I can't start again from scratch.


----------



## da_head (Sep 24, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> It's only 64MB?  Even less once trimmed, obviously.  That's not very impressive, most good games in this category are at least 128.  World Destruction is helping raise the bar to 256.



world destruction is 256?? woah didn't no cartridges could be that big.


----------



## Matsuki (Sep 24, 2008)

First this big was the Visual Novel Evangelion, second - some Japanese quiz. WD is the third afair.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 24, 2008)

Pokemon Platinum and DQ4 one day, shortly followed by a day with Kirby and Sonic, now Disgaea and Time Hollow?

This is one interesting past week or two here...


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 24, 2008)

so I heard this was a quick and dirty port, y/n?


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 24, 2008)

Wake me when the undub version is leaked.  All sense of comedic inflection is lost with acting talent.

Anyways, the volume seems really low despite the volume and the in-game volume settings being turned up.


----------



## krartan (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope they didn't leave out the horse weiner bit.


----------



## Duckula (Sep 25, 2008)

Not working on G6 Real.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

Best week ever so far, this year.


----------



## Kosmo (Sep 25, 2008)

Not only is this game of the year, but this is the best game on the DS as of now!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 25, 2008)

It runs a little slow, some voice work has been cut (thus far), but it's amazing what they did to compact it down on the DS.  Not to mention, to 64MB too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am impressed with it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 25, 2008)

WORST TIMING EVER.

I left my charger at my friend's house, and I'm getting it back on Friday. Arg..... I'm missing all the good games!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 25, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> It's only 64MB?  Even less once trimmed, obviously.  That's not very impressive, most good games in this category are at least 128.  World Destruction is helping raise the bar to 256.


Good games have nothing to do with filesize.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if he wants a bigger size add in files and code that can brick his ds

on topic: im loving this game right now


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww, so close from being the file name of the month award. if only there was an E... DISU DISU DISU DISU! The award goes to STFU so far >:{P


----------



## dib (Sep 25, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say anything about it being a prerequisite for being _good_?  Show me where.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

What the hell? Didn't I _JUST_ play this on PSP? lol
Bad port.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 25, 2008)

I think part of the point dib was trying to get at is...they could've done a bit more such as increasing sound quality or textures if they bumped it up to 128. The gripes about quality loss going to the DS could be less than they are.

That said, I'm liking it so far and it's my first exposure to Disgaea too.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't play the PS2 version since I prefer RPGs on the go so Disgaea on PSP made me not sell the PSP and then made me rack up several hundred hours on it. So to play this version seems like a massive step backwards. The fact that everything is so zoomed in and music sounding different. 

Maybe it's because I'm putting it down to the fact that I can't be bothered with the whole getting past the tutorial thing, starting the grind all over again just for a few extra little content which means that this is one rom that won't stay on my flashcart for long. For new fans of Disgaea, it's still worth a check. 

NOW WHERE IS MY PORTABLE DISGAEA 2?


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 25, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> I didn't play the PS2 version since I prefer RPGs on the go so Disgaea on PSP made me not sell the PSP and then made me rack up several hundred hours on it. So to play this version seems like a massive step backwards. The fact that everything is so zoomed in and music sounding different.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm putting it down to the fact that I can't be bothered with the whole getting past the tutorial thing, starting the grind all over again just for a few extra little content which means that this is one rom that won't stay on my flashcart for long. For new fans of Disgaea, it's still worth a check.
> 
> NOW WHERE IS MY PORTABLE DISGAEA 2?



I agree with you on all counts.

If you have a PSP, get it for the PSP.

If you can't, then make do with the DS.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't even achieved my goal of getting a Prinny god on Disgaea 2...might as well get it since I can't find the first one on any store nearby.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, 128 MB games is just better in things like sounds and other stuffs, but the fact that they compressed it to 64MB surprises me, isn't a DVD game takes up to a few GBs? and PSP games isn't that merciful either, how much space does Disgaea PSP consume? 700MB or what?


----------



## Perseid (Sep 25, 2008)

I figured out what seems to be a working undub.

Use dslazy to unpack both the US and JPN version
Copy msgvo.dat msgvo.dat.tbl voice.dat voicedat.tbl from the data directory of the JPN release to the US
Repack the US version with dslazy

I only played for a few minutes but everything seems to be intact and the voices seem to match the text. The intro speech is cut off because the Japanese voiceover is apparently longer, but I don't know what you'd do about that.


----------



## Serabii (Sep 25, 2008)

its the same title as the PSN but any similarities or differences on both games?


----------



## diskenth (Sep 25, 2008)

I undubbed mine by replacing the 4 files

```
voice.dat
voice.dat.tbl
msgvo.dat
msgvo.dat.tbl
```
from the JPN version to the USA version.
Source: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=106618

I started up the game, and the intro is in perfect Japanese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'll start the item world grind for 6 figure stats...


----------



## enarky (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this really a RPG or is this just another one of those generic _strategy_ "RPG" titles the DS already drowns in? How can people play that game for 200 or 300 hours? Doesn't it have a story that just ends somewhere?


----------



## dib (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Well, 128 MB games is just better in things like sounds and other stuffs, but the fact that they compressed it to 64MB surprises me, isn't a DVD game takes up to a few GBs? and PSP games isn't that merciful either, how much space does Disgaea PSP consume? 700MB or what?


It gives us some idea of what to expect based upon the number of resources.  You can't correlate rom size to intangible qualities like fun or longevity, but the fact is that you couldn't compress something like Tales of Innocence down to 64MB which is on the high end for production values and entertainment.

On the plus side, this game does use nearly the full 64MB for game content.  I think it only trims down a few hundred KB, so they cut it pretty close.


----------



## feds4u (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy smoke this game turned out well. I did not expect that to happen.  I already have too much to play and I wanted to ignore this game.  Now I'm not sure I can do that.

Oh and if I had to choose I'd get the DS version. Its the most evolved version at this point.  Mainly because its the newest version.


----------



## Dempa (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone got it to work on DSX?
When I use the Arm7 fix it gives me the "a save-error occurred" when I start up the game.
When I don't just the Arm7 fix I can play the game but when I try to save the same "save error" appears.


----------



## IAmTheRad (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the PS2 version but this version will be better. Mostly because I can play this version on the bus during the commute to class.

Also this version has Etna mode, and that alone is enough for me to play it. Anyways, I did undub it because the voice actors are hideous in my opinion, and it makes it more like the anime (which I enjoyed, but I watched fansubs)


----------



## binary_rain (Sep 25, 2008)

At last!
Prinny commentary and playable Plenair-chan!
w000000t!

off-topic:
Doomsday Forte, who are those girls in your sig?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say I'm most definitely _not_ impressed with the production values of this edition.

Worse graphics/sound, less smooth framerate, removed voice acting. there's still a bit of load times, audio is strangely quiet even at max settings...

Doesn't surprise me though. It's the first game ever developed by NIS themselves for a non-Sony platform. I'm sure later ones will improve.


----------



## Perseid (Sep 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm most definitely _not_ impressed with the production values of this edition.
> 
> Worse graphics/sound, less smooth framerate, removed voice acting. there's still a bit of load times, audio is strangely quiet even at max settings...
> 
> Doesn't surprise me though. It's the first game ever developed by NIS themselves for a non-Sony platform. I'm sure later ones will improve.



The reason for much of that is the fact that they only used a 64MB cart. They filled it to the brim, but if they'd spent the extra $ and used a 128MB they could have kept all the voice acting and both languages. The Japanese version seems to have a bit more voicing, oddly enough.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, it'd be redundant for me to buy though. I already own the PS2/PSP versions. Not to mention Disgaea 2/3 and La Pucelle.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

SO, all in all, is this one worthy of being expected?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 25, 2008)

If you already have the other versions, or are new to the series, not really.

Yet hardcore players will love delving deep into this to experiment with its differences.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 25, 2008)

*Fails to work on M3 Simply's latest firmware with or without arm7 patching.  *Which doesn't matter as much as it used to since M3 Sakura obsoleted everything else.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll try this in the weekend, so much titles atm !


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Weird... I've never once needed to arm7 patch any game for my trusty old Supercard CF.

Only a slim few I'd had to use patches other than the official app on. Some were DK Jungle Climber, Time Hollow (like anyone else with its initial bad dump), and that Puyo translation.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2008)

finally the english version is here~! gee it would be better playing the english one


----------



## diskenth (Sep 25, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> Is this really a RPG or is this just another one of those generic _strategy_ "RPG" titles the DS already drowns in? How can people play that game for 200 or 300 hours? Doesn't it have a story that just ends somewhere?


It is a tactics game. But not just any tactics game. It is THE tactics game where you play a demon prince taking over the world. Max level is 9999 with rebirthing to level 1 in exchange for increasingly stronger stats each time(so technically 9999+), items can be levelled, the item stats can be grinded up, you can hire your own army, demons hired by a character can teach that character their abilities (for example, having the demon prince learn heals from a cleric class), one of the best plots/twists, has it's own anime/manga adaptation, there is a "dark assembly" to vote for various things (stronger monsters for faster exp gain, weaker monsters to reset it, expensive items, inexpensive items, giving your demon a more powerful influence, etc), yada yada yada.

So someone who put 300 hours into it would still not have maxed everything (here's looking at you Item World!).
Oh, there's also a New Game+ where everything carries over.

*TL;DR version: This is the definition of a timesink.*

Check out Gamefaqs for power levelling guides to quickly crank out an invincible one man army, since it's entirely possible (and efficient) to complete the game using a solo character.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2008)

PSP version remains supreme


----------



## Gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Weird... I've never once needed to arm7 patch any game for my trusty old Supercard CF.
> 
> Only a slim few I'd had to use patches other than the official app on. Some were DK Jungle Climber, Time Hollow (like anyone else with its initial bad dump), and that Puyo translation.



So... That means this game needs to? Or... does it work fine? (I have a SC Rumble SD, and also, i never needed to patch any game with the ARM7 Fix)

Gonna try it soon, but there are too many games to play right now (my SD is full lol)

Cheers!


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm most definitely _not_ impressed with the production values of this edition.
> 
> Worse graphics/sound, less smooth framerate, removed voice acting. there's still a bit of load times, audio is strangely quiet even at max settings...
> 
> Doesn't surprise me though. It's the first game ever developed by NIS themselves for a non-Sony platform. I'm sure later ones will improve.


My sentiments exactly.  Not to mention the fact that the Prinnies sound completely different (and for the worse).  I have no idea as to how that happened.


----------



## dib (Sep 25, 2008)

If they had gone for the 128MB, or even 256 like some games are pushing, they could have fit all that content.  I'm still curious why they settled for cramming it all into 64MB.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 25, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> If they had gone for the 128MB, or even 256 like some games are pushing, they could have fit all that content.  I'm still curious why they settled for cramming it all into 64MB.



Cause it's cheaper


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 25, 2008)

I generally love tactics games, but I tried playing this on the PSP and quit after a few hours... it's just all about grinding.  I barely want to play 40 hour games, much less 300 hours.

Those people who are into grinding, though, seem to love it.  Guess it's just an acquired taste.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 25, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. I found the voice acting terrible. I miss the old japanese prinny voices. "Gambarasu!" (Is that what the prinnies say? lol) I was kind of disappointed they didn't use a 128mb or 256mb for this game.. I'll still definitely buy it though 'cause then again, its about the gameplay.


----------



## enarky (Sep 25, 2008)

diskenth said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the description.

Seems not to be my type of game, though... like NatsuMatto I'd rather have a game with an ending I can look forward too, that can be achieved within a reasonable amount of time. I don't want to have to safe the world a second, third and fourth time, just to get the maximum out of a game. Once should be enough.


----------



## diskenth (Sep 25, 2008)

*Disgaea isn't a long game by all means.* Anyone can avoid all the extra grinding and powerlevelling to complete the game within 24 hours. It's just that... OHKOing bosses is something most Disgaea cultists strive for!


----------



## kjean (Sep 26, 2008)

Level 9999... sounds cheat to me, lol.


----------



## diskenth (Sep 26, 2008)

In Disgaea, level 9999 isn't actually strong. Sure you can one shot everything at normal difficulty, but the real power comes from items. If you maxed out your item, you could give a level 1 character a weapon you've maxed and it would do 99999 damage with every swing, or give him an armor you've maxed and he'll never take damage. If he does, the item gives him a million life anyways.

In any case, here's a sample of what completely finished characters can do to a normal mob:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHnYIqdZL6k*

He's above level 9999 (In the status screen it would display 9999 with rebirth counters. Counting the rebirth counters is the only way to get an estimate of your true level.), and his weapons and armor are all maxed out with maxed bonuses. Either he used codes, or he traded away his life to become a god.


----------



## dib (Sep 26, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> Seems not to be my type of game, though... like NatsuMatto I'd rather have a game with an ending I can look forward too, that can be achieved within a reasonable amount of time. I don't want to have to safe the world a second, third and fourth time, just to get the maximum out of a game. Once should be enough.


Just to state matter-of-factly: this game is supposed to have something like ten endings.  And from my own impressions playing the first few levels, I think a lot of the systems aren't actually necessary, they're more likely present to appeal to the hardcore types and give them something to do for longevity and replayability.  I don't imagine I'll be levelling anybody into the four digits unless it occurs under the normal course of gameplay, but I'm still finding the game considerably entertaining with the caveat that one enjoys strategy games.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 26, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even on the first few levels, I felt like I had to seriously grind between battles in order to be able to win.  Maybe I just suck, I dunno.  I love FFTA, love Jeanne d'Arc... quit playing Disgaea after just a few hours. Shrug.


----------



## diskenth (Sep 26, 2008)

That shouldn't be the case... Laharl should be decimating everything in his path without any grinding save for the mandatory trip to item world to raise his weapon to lvl 10 for a certain event.


```
(Easily done with a group of 8-10 brawlers who setup a massive "lift" tower and toss each other to the floor's exit. If the exit is being blocked by a monster, you can use the brawler's first skill to knock the monster off of it. To learn that said skill, you must attack with the brawler and train his weapon mastery to Rank 1.)
```

I recommend using these guides:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/game/589678.html

Or this walkthrough:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/589678/26230


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, my friend said he grew to hate this game because halfway through you only needed to use Leharl to beat any level...although I've heard they made the DS version harder, so I hope that's not the case. I didn't like FFTA2 because I felt like the actual amount of strategy you needed to use was rather thin, and this game seems like it's more focused on strategy than simply attacking enemies from behind. I hope that's the case...


----------



## Trygle12 (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone else experiencing some  slowdown on their cart?

It feels slow for some reason.


----------



## granville (Sep 26, 2008)

Trygle12 said:
			
		

> Anyone else experiencing some  slowdown on their cart?
> 
> It feels slow for some reason.


There are a few framerate glitches in the DS version, but I believe this is on the official card as well. I could be wrong though. I haven't noticed any major issues on the Supercard DS-ONE so far though! Seems to go about 30fps and rarely seems to dip much.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 26, 2008)

Trygle12 said:
			
		

> Anyone else experiencing some  slowdown on their cart?
> 
> It feels slow for some reason.



It's not the flash cart. This game wasn't ported well. Lower framerate than the other versions, and various things I mentioned earlier.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 26, 2008)

Marvelous news... I do remember a similar week with so many good games... I think t'was the time of FFCC or something not very sure
Man there is so much to do in 1 week


----------



## Shichibukai (Sep 26, 2008)

I read before in some post that it's zoomed in a lot. You know that you can change it right? dunno if someone alredy posted it but there.


Penguins ROCK they pawn! 
Trim Disgaea and you get 100 kb only out?


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 26, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> I read before in some post that it's zoomed in a lot. You know that you can change it right? dunno if someone alredy posted it but there.
> 
> 
> Penguins ROCK they pawn!
> Trim Disgaea and you get 100 kb only out?


bad trim.

happened to JUS too for some people.

anyway, zooming has a nice little button on the right of the touch screen.


----------



## MoonCHildus (Sep 26, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Yeah, my friend said he grew to hate this game because halfway through you only needed to use Leharl to beat any level...although I've heard they made the DS version harder, so I hope that's not the case. I didn't like FFTA2 because I felt like the actual amount of strategy you needed to use was rather thin, and this game seems like it's more focused on strategy than simply attacking enemies from behind. I hope that's the case...



You seriously can't imagine how true this statement about disgaea being all about strategy is. I ve seen a friend of mine finish it @ around 38 hours, no grinding at all, simply by using in a ridiculously smart way the lifting and pushing of characters, the synergistic attacks and the combos and everything around him, every available option. The downside was that he was stuck on chapter 8 for like forever while trying to figure out how to pass a certain level. But... he didnt grind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I finished it on PSP with lots of grinding @ around 62 hours, but of course when the final battle ensued the basic protagonist was like 10 lvls above the main adversary (just to be on the safe side). And still I didn't get the "good" ending, blerfghhh.

The game btw has specifically 7 endings, some of them harder to get than others. You can google the specifics for the endings, although if you want to go spoiler-free, finish it at least one time, and then start a new game+, your characters will retain experience, levels and itemisation, which means you can storm through the game in order to achieve a desired ending. 

and remember, if the main story finishes you can play the Etna mode too


----------



## diskenth (Sep 26, 2008)

Most people opt to just use Laharl to destroy everything... With this method, you need to create tons of weak expendable characters to lift and throw with. They're cheap to heal at the hospital, so you basically get free attacks by having Laharl attack a mob, then tossing him back into the spawn panel; 9 free attacks before Laharl starts taking any damage...
Extremely overpowered.

And then it gets better: After Laharl reaches the point where he can one shot high level mobs, you can use him to powerlevel lower characters by having his disciples stand next to him while he finishes off a mob with a team attack.

But I digress... The depth of this game is miles away from the likes of FFTA2.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 26, 2008)

it's the game's "depth" that is a problem for many people.  I think they do a pretty horrible job explaining what you're supposed to DO in the game... don't really explain strategies for using followers, don't really explain the "dark assembly," don't really explain much about the item worlds.  As a new player, not feeling like I know what I was doing completely turned me off.

People who get into it seem to REALLY get into it.  I think it just depends on your personal tastes in games. This one obviously wasn't for me.


----------



## Trygle12 (Sep 27, 2008)

Worst of all the undub doesn't work on the Acekard 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss old Etna.


----------



## Deques (Sep 27, 2008)

I tried this game on M3 Real with Sakura, the saving seems not to be working, I get a blank screen. Anyone with M3 got this to work?


----------



## henkje.doc (Sep 27, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> *Fails to work on M3 Simply's latest firmware with or without arm7 patching.  *Which doesn't matter as much as it used to since M3 Sakura obsoleted everything else.



Have here two M3 simply's. The one tested with Firmware 1.13 gave the save error. With firmware 1.14 (latest) the game is working great.

M3 sakura is for M3Real and not for M3 Simply


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 27, 2008)

M3 Simply with 1.14 firmware, works with undub as well. 

Man, that bolded message scared me at first but I just didn't have the time to test it myself...


----------



## u4Wii (Sep 27, 2008)

Works fine on R4 1.18 firmware, I even trimmed the rom with no issues either!


----------



## ZXP (Sep 28, 2008)

Is anyone else encountering problems with this game and the DSTT? I have the 1.15v firmware and whenever I try to load it, it gives me disk errcode=-2147483632. Any help?


----------



## aznvienna (Sep 28, 2008)

i have 1.5 and it works fine
maybe u should download it on a diff site


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 29, 2008)

I prefer to level the character generally perceived to be the weakest more than all the others.  Will such a strategy have any merit here?


----------



## Requisite (Oct 1, 2008)

No-go on an R4 with 1.18.
Says "Error occurred while loading data. Turn power OFF, and Remove Game Card".


----------



## IntegraTypeR (Oct 3, 2008)

I been having problems getting into mission 3.4 White Death. It gets stuck on the loading screen. I am currently using a M3 Simply 1.14. Anyone else has this problem?

EDIT: I fixed the problem, it seems like you cannot trim this game.


----------



## mdp_1992 (Feb 27, 2009)

ANybody Know How to Make it WOrk? I downloaded from like everwhere!! I'm using EZFlash IV 
I get this Error Saying
Error Occured While Loading Data
Turn of Power
and Remove Game Card


----------

